# My Story of getting a new 2012 Chevy Chruze 1LT RS Black



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

i bought a 1994 ford explorer back in 2005 for $500 dollars need some work but it ran at the time. 2006 i got in to spl competitions, started with two 12"s then went big with eight 12"s and finally stuck with two 18"s and jumped up the watts .also had 7 tvs in the truck 
after getting married in 08 making life changes like noticing what really matters in life making my future better so i stopped doing spl competitions sold everything out of my truck bought my wife new rings and put the rest in savings.
now the truck was stripped down no cd player door speakers no more tvs just a truck to drive to work and back when it rained 
2011 the truck needed new brakes either way i went it came to $1200. my wife didnt feel safe driving it so we started looking at new trucks like that toyota tundra but shitty gas mileage 
2012 i researched all about the chevy cruze and feel in love with it so we went to test drive it and didnt have any plan of buying it but after the test drive my wife loved it 
i told the dealership i had a 94 explorer that i dont want if i get this car and asked how much they give me for it they started at 300. i got them up to 500 with free oil changes for a year so i got my money right back for that explorer  
here's my cardomain page of the explorer 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3181734/1994-ford-explorer

2012 Chevy Cruze 1LT RS
the day i got it


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

the second day of owning it i got the windows tinted


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

and here are some pics after i got my decals from Grafxwerks.com














here some pics of the interior


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool story brah.
No really, it is. Nice to get your money back on a car after several years if driving and getting it fir 500 was a win already. 

Guess I was never a sound guy because I never understood having more than 1 12, let alone 12. I knew a guy in high school who stuffed 12 (maybe more can't remember) into his regal. Took up the entire trunk and back seats. There was absolutely no sound, just buzz and rattle. It would rattle windows from 2 blocks away. And he would drive around like that all the time! Can't see that being good for his ears or ****, his organs haha.

The Cruze is looking good. That percent did you go with? 
I'm sure you'll be very happy with your purchase. Congrats!


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

thanks 
during the time i had bass in the truck i didnt play it all the time just mostly at competitions but if i was in town and someone next to me was bumping then i would play mine for a second and yes its all bad for your body all the vibrations and pressure isnt good 

the windows were done by Conway glass tint plus here in Conway Arkansas and just told them do whatever is legal which im guessing is 35 front and 20 on rear im not for sure but with a grey interior they dont look as dark


----------

